# what wrong with my female cockatiel?



## johnny (Apr 12, 2016)

see i already posted a question abt the pair of my cockatiels but my female cocaktiel isnt tht mch active i read tht females are less active than males n the male one keeps romaing climbing the cage on the other hand my female cocaktiel eats more than him sleeps frm the morning wakes up in between to eat she scratches her back climbs the cage since they have spent 2 days here so i noticed tht the female one sleeps a lot eats more but isnt mre active i m afraid she might be sick but nw after completing her sleep she is active her poop is normal but she is nt as active as her partner...i m afraid is it becoz she is sick? or is it becoz bth of them dnt sleep during the night but sleep during the day? n when she wakes frm the sleep i put sme cocaktiel sounds on the laptop n both of them start reaction to them jumping climbng n being curious even they produce sounds back..well i noticed one more thing tht they have a swing in thier cage but they jst cant climb it well my budgies easily do tht the cockatiels even walk slowly in the cage they mainly stand on one leg...so is my female one sick or is she normal or wht?


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Hi in my experience there is not a huge difference between males an females, they both are active, the difference is thet the male makes certain kind of movements to atract the female. It souds she is ill, keep an eye of hers poop, check behind her if there is poop sticked to her cloaca, if you just got her she may be stressed, i recomend you to separate her from your other birds, so you can be able to see how much eats and how her poop is, and in case she is sick reduces the risk to sick the others birds. The cockatiels sleeps at night.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

When I first adopted Kirby, he was also really inactive. He's still a bit lazy compared to some stories I've heard on here, but is doing much better, so it's possible that your bird is just adjusting to her new home. Though what tabatiels said is a really good idea; you wouldn't want to get your other birds sick and keeping her separated will help you observe her better. Though, if it causes more stress for her to be separated from her buddy, I would put their cages right next to each other or keep them separated in the same cage (i.e. using a divider) so that they can still see and hear each other without her possibly getting him sick and you can still observe her. 

Also, I hate to be _that_ person, especially since I'm not an admin or moderator, but please, _please_ refrain from using abbreviations like so: 


> abt...tht mch... frm...


 etc. It makes your posts _really_ difficult to read.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

i agree with Lunawolfsong separate them will make her more stressed, but it is a risk you should take to see how she is doing, if they are bonded when you separate them they will start to cry if not, dont worry you can separated them with no problem, put cages together but if you see a problem in his poop you will have to put cages in separate rooms. are your budgies in a different cage ? because if not, separate the cockatiels from the budgies inmediatly. the budgies can get sick. It is a good idea of been very cautios with new birds if you already have. When a new bird cames home i put him in quarantine for a month even if he looks fine.


----------



## johnny (Apr 12, 2016)

thanks man but right now she is sittng on both legs n a few moments back she was climbing the cage she was pulling the swing n putting on feet on it but both of them just dont sit on it n i just noticed that she has a small white thread lke structure grown on the top lining of the beak wht is it?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

johnny said:


> i just noticed that she has a small white thread lke structure grown on the top lining of the beak wht is it?


Can you send us a picture of this? I think I know what you are talking about, but I'm not 100% sure. If what I'm thinking is correct, then Kirby has the same thing, and I was wondering about it as well. But without a picture I can't confirm it.


----------



## johnny (Apr 12, 2016)

Lunawolfsong said:


> Can you send us a picture of this? I think I know what you are talking about, but I'm not 100% sure. If what I'm thinking is correct, then Kirby has the same thing, and I was wondering about it as well. But without a picture I can't confirm it.


......................man here u goo u can see tht thng on the cere top...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you had your birds checked over by an avian vet before? If you suspect something is wrong then that is definitely your best bet but from what you've described, I don't think anything is wrong with her, but then again it's difficult to judge that purely on a written description without actually seeing the bird.

That white thing near her cere looks like a new feather growing in to me.


----------

